
The man who made 'the worst video game in history' (2016) - omn1
https://www.bbc.com/news/magazine-35560458
======
bsg75
The BBC should have titled this article "The company that made the worst video
game".

As it reads, it was not the developer's choice to crank out a title in a
fraction of the time of the usual project - especially on a platform that
cannot be patched like modern games.

Yes, he accepted the deadline, but when management is obviously aware of the
risks imposed by time, the failure is the responsibility of more than just the
coder:

> "There was a manager who was assigned to make sure I was eating so that I'd
> be able to keep going."

------
jrnichols
and someone fixed ET years later.

[http://www.neocomputer.org/projects/et/](http://www.neocomputer.org/projects/et/)

